# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Vote for your Excel Forum Santa!

## EFmanagement

EFmanagement
Vote for your Excel Forum Santa!

Hello Everyone

Is this your favorite time of the year too? 
We absolutely love the spirit of giving that December brings. Everyone is looking for gifts to buy for friends and family. The air is brimming with good cheer.

Here at Excel Forum, everyone is always helping each other with big problems and small. But there are always some people who help more than others. It is time to thank those wonderful minds who keep giving without any expectations. It is time to find our Santa Claus and say THANK YOU!

So, Vote for YOUR Excel Forum Santa NOW. Thank the one that helped you the most! 

Voting closes on 23rd December, 2014. And Santa is revealed on 24th December! 


So, GET, SET, VOTE!

Merry Christmas!
Team EF

The names were shortlisted on the basis of the number of posts and the reputation points collected in 2014.

----------


## Tony Valko

I voted for Ford Dibbins.

*EDIT:* Not only is Ford very helpful to many posters, he's also an excellent moderator and should be considered for forum administrator.

----------


## TMS

Agreed. Good pick.

----------


## vlady

+1, Merry Christmas to All.

----------


## TMS

Can I ask why this is in Suggestions for Improvement and not more visible in the Water Cooler? And should it not be bannered?

----------


## Fotis1991

No need a poll for this. Not even a list!
*
FDibbins* is the one that you are looking for!

----------


## Debraj Roy

My Vote for..

Untitled.png

----------


## sdingman

So many times I have found solutions to different issues that I have had working with VBA, and have found answers to questions, from so many devoted contributors, that I can't remember all of their names. I wish all of them the very best. Thank you all so much!

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> No need a poll for this. Not even a list!
> *FDibbins* is the one that you are looking for!



Yes, exactly! No doubt on it and EF can announce FDibbins name straight away  :Smilie:

----------


## Bitto

so many people has helped me, don't know all those names, wish them all the best,  thanks very much

----------


## RichardJSigKits

Hey, that's really nice to see you recognising these guys.  :Smilie:

----------


## techbrainless

It is a great luck to have so many knowledgeable people who are happy to share and help, thank you all for sharing Excel with the world!!

----------


## Chaipau

I would like to specially thank user *AB33*. He was very helpful to me at one time!! 
I would also like to extend my thanks to not just one but all the folks who are so helpful to newbies!!
This is the place I first think of when I need any excel macro help.  You guys are the best! Please keep up your good work!!!!

----------


## Theangelp

I've had help from so many excellent contributors that I couldn't pick one over the others.  You are all Santas!!! :Smilie:

----------


## JerryKK

My vote goes to TMS he helped me out with formulas that I have use in other projects. And after explaining it, it became easier each time I used it.
 :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## azz

I express my sincere thanks to all of you, who helped and will help me or others. Best of luck.

----------


## lillianlanauze

Pete_UK   :Smilie:

----------


## lillianlanauze

Pete_UK, He helped me with my excel question.

----------


## jenwaters

I haven't had to ask a question yet but have noticed these names in the threads I have browsed.  Good luck to all...I appreciate your help!

----------


## RxMiller

:EEK!:  Glad to get the email, what low voter turn out for all the excellent support all of them provide to the community.
Happy Holidays

Now, how about some end of year deals so we can write them off of this year's taxes?

----------


## Aimee S.

Jaslake gets my vote in spades, despite his not being on this list. He helped me so much that he even went as far as to work back and forth with iterations of a file via email, testing code, and going well beyond the call of duty. Merry Christmas JASLAKE!!!! And Happy Holidays to everyone here!

----------


## MattInLa

Alright already, I'm getting WAY too many emails harrassing me to vote for this ridiculousness, thank YOU!   Come on guys, off with the propeller hats - more "game of thrones" frivolity, please!  Whew!

----------


## AhmedTarek

It's very important forum for me , Thanks for all of you

----------


## bobbilama@aol.com

All of you are winners and I am thankful that you care enough to help.

----------


## excel1948

Thanks so much for the info,much appreciated.

----------


## Scshot

Is the poll closed?  I tried to vote but only get the Poll Results. :Confused:

----------


## k0st4din

Hello everyone.
If I can give my vote, it would be for every one, and even more people. because in the various structures and obstacles that I've had have helped me a lot from you.
I want to thank each one of you and wish with all my heart you all Merry Christmas and a fun time on New Year's Eve friends.
Be healthy all.
Regards

----------


## billdata

I used the Commercial side of Excel Forum and was totally delighted with the patience and expertise of Zbor. 
What a great outcome -I hope for both of us. I felt he enjoyed the challenges as much as I enjoyed his work. Well done, Zbor!

----------


## Jim885

While the choices were all great. I was surprised that I didn't see shg and a few others on the list.

----------


## billdata

Thanks, Jerry for all your help over the years. And happy Christmas and a super New Year to you and all the 'Helpers'. Keep up the good work. What would we do without you?!

----------


## daffodil11

It's so hard to pick just one..

----------


## Mahaz

I work in O&G company and Excel Forum is one place where I've always find solutions to my Excel Issues.
I thank everyone from the bottom of my heart for providing solutions and spreading knowledge with your own precious time. Guys like you make this world a better place.
Happy Season's Greeting and Merry Christmas

----------


## Scshot

I do not understand what is going on.  when I am not logged in the voting buttons are visible, but you can not vote if not logged in.  BUT when I login the only option I have is the poll results.  Every time I click on vote here I only get the results.  *k0st4din* sent me a link same thing, was not logged in so I got a message that I had to login, but of course when I logged in all I could get was the results.  Maybe the forum dislikes Win 8.1 as much as I do...

----------


## Scshot

This is interesting, I have 3 browsers Seamonkey, Chrome, and IE.  With SM and Chrome I see my previous posts.  But with IE this my 3rd posting and is the only here..  But things are consistent only results no buttons.  I was wrong I thought new post are at the end of the posting, wrong, just the end of that page.  anyway I still get only results after logging in.  Me and computers are not getting along lately...

Okay, what's up with this "Voters 99. You may not vote on this poll" why am I not allowed to vote?  I just noticed that in the upper right hand corner.

----------


## jaslake

Merry Christmas Aimee S...happy to be of assistance.

When I saw this Thread I could only say "Wow"...so many issues, so many problems, so many "Suggestions For Improvement", so many things broken.

I do wish you all a Merry Christmas...I do wish EF Management would FOCUS.

Even at 73 years I believe in Santa...EF Management and Tech Team, be OUR Santa...we'll be eternally grateful.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Edit: I second the Vote for Shg...

----------


## Jagdev

Hi Team

This is a wonderful way to thanks these list of people. I would like to vote all of them, because I believe they all are the best.

Regards,
Jagdev

----------


## consulting

You GURU's are doing an excellent job. Impossible to single out one person.  You all get my vote.

Wish I had a repository of all the tips over the years.  Problem is when you are using Excel from a business perspective, you often forget that what can be done and then when you remember or need something, you know there was something you read somewhere. But WHERE?

So some sort of category search or tags or listing would be great!

I trust will all have a Blessed time when we reflect on the important events over 2000 years ago.

Rocky

----------


## kamlesh0905

None :Smilie:  this year I am Santa

----------


## naveen041

Merry Christmas  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## rajeshturaha

MY VOTE TO SIXTH SENSE. 
So many time i have seek help from Sixth Sense, and he have done.
I would also like to thank benishiryo & FDibbins for their contributions, but there is only one vote that i can make.

Merry Christmas and a HAPPY NEW Year to all members of this forum.

----------


## FDibbins

Im sure I echo the sentiments of the others who have been nominated and thanked here, I feel extremely grateful and humbled by the comments many of you have made.  It is these sort of remarks and comments that for me, makes helping here so worth while - I thank you all for the very kind and motivating words  :Smilie:

----------


## asvanthi

Even though I am not an active member. I benefited from this forum.

----------


## Vikas_Gautam

For me, all are Santas.
I have learnt a lot from all of them.
But I have to choose a one. and I did..

----------


## lorenzob19

Hi I really apprciate this forum for Excel / VBA help and guidence. Normally I am on a mission looking for a known solution and hence I do not get the opportunity to say thankyou to everyone that contributes their thoughts, time and creativity. I really apprciate this and wanted to say thank you.

----------


## Scshot

I just replied to this but it did not post.  "Voters 134. You may not vote on this poll" I guess I should take the hint and go else where...
I wonder if this will post :Confused: ?

----------


## FDibbins

Scshot, I will let admin know you are having problems here

----------


## Scshot

Thanks

I do not understand the "You may not vote on this poll".  My only guess is I'm not an active enough user.

----------


## FDibbins

Im not sure what the requirements are for this, it is a brand new thing management have started

----------


## Scshot

I appreciate your assistance with this!

----------


## FDibbins

The matter has been taken up with EFManagement, hopefully it will be resolved shortly.  Please keep me posted - either here or by PM  :Smilie: 

Good luck :Wink:

----------


## Scshot

Thanks for your help!

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

A crying shame you can only vote once (in my part of the world "vote early & vote often" is/was the norm - the graveyards used to empty on election day...).

Anyway:

Thanks all for advice offered to my problems and corrections made to my "solutions" to the problems of others.

----------


## Norie

Is this 'election' for Santa PR or first past the post?

----------


## Norie

Oops, forgot about STV. :EEK!:

----------


## ThePhebus

I've been a lurker for quite a while and I couldn't begin to remember all the help I've received over the ages. I just want to echo the sentiment of others that *ALL* the help is appreciated. (Also, it says I'm not allowed to vote in the poll anyway...)

----------


## mridul2cool

Please tell me why I am not able to vote....

----------


## mridul2cool

some body help me please..

----------


## mridul2cool

> View Poll Results: Vote for your Excel Forum Santa!   Voters 141. You may not vote on this poll



I am getting this msg. What is this????

----------


## FDibbins

We are aware of this, the tech team are trying to fix it.  Sorry for the inconvenience  :Frown:

----------


## Ali H. Almatar

Thanks allot 
I gain allot of your forum

----------


## greggy99

Done!

Merry Christmas... ^_^

----------


## CRFaig

Just submitted my vote for the awesome Benishiryo. Beni has been an absolute credit to this forum in my eyes.

----------


## pervezjan

I have observed the best forum of excel. The forum is giving knowledge of excel to the new and old users. I appreciate the efforts of the members

----------


## enofman

I have used so many helpful hints I'm unsure who to thank, so it would have to be all of the members who give of their time and knowledge.

----------


## dbsbender

This was incredibly difficult.  I have had the help of quite a few from this forum for which I am so very grateful.  I have voted, but I do thank each and every one of you who are so very kind to read, consider and respond.  We all learn from each other, making this world just a little bit smaller.

----------


## tuph

Have a wonderful, safe Christmas and New Year everyone!

----------


## benishiryo

surprised to see my name being nominated since i haven't been active for a long while.  even more surprised that i got that many votes!   :EEK!: 

must have been the Tips & Tutorials - http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...e-learned.html

so thank you for those who have voted!

ps: i like the pic by Debraj Roy of SixthSense
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LJMetzger

It's not fair that I have only one vote, because all the nominees are winners in my eyes.

Having said that, I would like to nominate three contributors that seem to be left off the list. In alphabetical order:
a. Andy Pope
b. RomperStomper (Rory)
c. shg (from the great state of Texas)

I apologize to all those others who are worthy of being nominated, for being overlooked from the list by the committee and by me.

Lewis

----------


## amlan009

I wish that Jaslake and Tinblendr( david ) was also in the list ...this guys are awesome ...they have helped me so so much ....david made me a userform which does magic everytime i use it ...it is like my best Christmas gift ...i never knew that userform can be used which can carry the code along so that we don't have to
write code from file to file ...really , i blogged many forums but the best solutions were made available to me here only ---sometimes by jaslake , sometimes by david , and again by many experts who have helped me ...please do forgive me if i can't remember the names ....
I am so thankful to you both ---jaslake and david -----love you loads and loads -----hugsssssssssss!

Yourl truly are the santa to so many people's lives !

Cheers ,

Amlan Dutta

----------


## ask4harish

so many people has helped me, don't know all those names, wish them all the best, thanks very much

----------


## kalucharan

I just want say Merry Christmas & Happy New Year. All the members are incredible here.

----------


## MariaPap

For me *Fotis1991* is the one!

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!

----------


## alcalina

My vote goes to bebo021999

----------

